
Show HN: Re-use your YC application to get intro’d to angel investors - nikodunk
http://projectpegasus.io/#
======
nikodunk
Hi HN!

Can, Dorena and I are 3 early stage founders ourelves, and we believe that
founder talent is uniformly distributed – having a network is not indicative
of founder success. The current market for pre-seed investing has super high
information asymmetries and is an inefficient market.

Accessing pre-seed capital through a network favors the status quo, which is a
huge disadvantage for people of color, women and people that don’t have an ivy
league school on their resume.

We know from our own experience that raising a pre-seed is a huge pain and
every founder you’ll talk to will tell you the same – while raising an angel
round for our current startup, we just couldn’t take it anymore and had to do
something about it, so we're piloting project pegasus as an experiment.

If it's successful and we can make some matches between founders and angels,
we'll build this out as a platform. If not, that's fine too and it was worth a
try! If we can make matches, we'll take a small commission from the angel
investors – but for founders the service is free!

Thoughts? Ideas on how we could improve? Let us know in the comments below!

~~~
dorena
Dorena from Project Pegasus here :D Especially looking forward to applications
from other female founders ;) and of course curious to hear what you think
about Project Pegasus!!

